# Vee neck doboks



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 13, 2009)

I thought of this one when I saw a black diamond vee neck dobok.  Looks just like a regular white WTF style vee, but it has the black diamond pattern.  

Also, sometimes, our instructor, and on occasions, myself, have had back to back classes and simply stay in uniform rather than exit, change, and possibly be late for the next class.

So far, the use of the vee has not been a physical problem: the dobok has not torn or been damaged, and there is enough lapel to do all of the lapel grabs in our system.  

Going back to taekwondo, the class that I took with my GM for the time before hapkido was a hybridized TKD/HKD class, with a truncated HKD curriculum being the self defense portion of the class.  We did that class in Vee's all of the time, and never had any issues.

Does anyone else have any experience with this?

Not a big deal; just thought that I would try to generate some conversation in this section.

Daniel


----------



## KELLYG (Nov 13, 2009)

How thick is the material?  We use mostly Vee Necked doboks and sometimes it is hard to grab the uniform up off of the opponent.  I have ended up with bruises from grabs that the material did not have enough thickness to allow it to move off the skin, especially when sweating.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 13, 2009)

The vee dobok that I personally wear as a first dan has the black collar and is as thick as the black diamond crossover student dobok that wear in hapkido. 

The one that I was given as a student in TKD was the typical paper thin freeby. The one that I typically wore was a proforce vee neck that was all white and was noticably thicker than the freeby and a bit thicker than the student hapkido dobok, though minus the black diamond pattern.

One other observation: Our school has both TKD and hapkido classes and the ladies who either take or have taken both have expressed a distinct preference for the vee over the crossover. 

Daniel


----------



## goingd (Nov 13, 2009)

In my former Hapkido school students wore their Taekwondo uniforms during class, unless you were one of the few people to be promoted to black belt, then they would wear a more traditional uniform.

When I went to visit Grand Master Moo Young Kang's school down near San Diego, I was told that they simply wear their Taekwondo uniforms also.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 13, 2009)

I do not feel so odd now.  Of course, I usually do the opposite and wear the black diamond crossover to TKD class. 

Daniel


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 13, 2009)

I have worn both doing hapkido and have only ripped a v-neck once, and even that rip was at the bottom of the jersey on the hip, so a cross over could have ripped there as well.
Do you know what brand the dimond pattern v-neck was? I would love to see one of those (and so would Iceman).


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd love to see a thick diamond-patterned dobok (thick enough for grabs) &/or a heavyweight v-neck dobok. TKD GM Kang, Shin Chul wears a heavyweight v-neck, but they don't make them any more. 




Yeah, Lauren's right. I'd love to see one as well.


----------



## MrBigglesworth (Nov 17, 2009)

Not being a BB, I don't get to wear the diamond dobok just yet, but I got a black single weave (my pet peeve being a thin dobok that sticks to you). Practically indestructible and soaks up a lot of sweat, which is nice for my training partners because I have a lot of sweat to give. ;-)


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 17, 2009)

I consider myself lucky then; the diamond pattern is the only option for hapkido at our school.  White with black diamonds for mudanja, black with a white pattern for yudanja, and black with a gold pattern for masters.

Daniel


----------



## dancingalone (Nov 19, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I consider myself lucky then; the diamond pattern is the only option for hapkido at our school.  White with black diamonds for mudanja, black with a white pattern for yudanja, and black with a gold pattern for masters.
> 
> Daniel




Do you know why a diamond pattern is used?  Purely looks or is there a historical reason?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 19, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> Do you know why a diamond pattern is used? Purely looks or is there a historical reason?


I believe that the diamond pattern jeogori was from the Jidokwan originally, so I suppose that it actually makes sense for it to be on a diamond pattern TKD dobok.  I am not sure how it became associated with hapkido.

Daniel


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 19, 2009)

I 1st saw the diamond-patterned dobok associated with a Jido Kwan school that my school spent time with. Later, my TKD SBN wore a white/ black diamond-patterned dobok (with no black stripes) most of the time. I never asked why. We were Chung Do Kwan.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 28, 2010)

Is this the diamond patterned v-neck you were talking about?

http://moosoolsausa.com/taekwondo-special-dobok.html

My jury is still out on this one, but I'm leaning toward it.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 1, 2010)

IcemanSK said:


> Is this the diamond patterned v-neck you were talking about?
> 
> http://moosoolsausa.com/taekwondo-special-dobok.html
> 
> My jury is still out on this one, but I'm leaning toward it.


Iceman, you rock!  Yes, it is!

Daniel


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 1, 2010)

I saw the company's ad in this month's BB magazine. I'm still not sure if I like it. I go back & forth about it.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2010)

I like it just do not know if it is right for my school.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 2, 2010)

Generally, I find that the HKD doboks are not quite heavy enough for some of the grapples that we do and if you get into the habit of tying the bottom corners, the little ties tear off.

The vee is actually a lot more like the Henley collar shirts that I wear regularly and though no heavier than the HKD dobok, is a solid piece with the lapel reinforced.  The only thing about them that I do not like is the deep side vents.

Daniel


----------



## CDKJudoka (Mar 2, 2010)

I always found the v-necks to be too light and flimsy for any techniques that involve use of the dobak for a throw or choke. We use either heavyweight crossover dobaks or single weave judogis, as the HKD dobak we have come across are just middleweight to heavyweight karate gis with the diamond pattern, and they never hold up to throws or chokes at all. I have to get a pic of my dobak that I "made" for TKD/HKD training. Basically, I took a white single weave judogi, and sewed black fabric to the collar. I use it in Judo as well, but not in competition, as it has to be either white or blue.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 12, 2010)

Our own Miles own this brand of dobok (if not the diamond patterned dobok) & he said they are a bit thicker than the norm. It still wouldn't be a top for grappling; as a judo gi would be.

I'm still considering it.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, I ordered a diamond v-neck today (after debating in my head for months). I'll let you know when it comes. The website said maybe a month.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, I received the vee-neck diamond patterned dobok from Moosoolsausa.com today. I must say I am impressed. As has been said before, it is a bit thicker than a regular vee-neck, but it is not meant for grappling. 

The only downside to this company is is that "regular shipping" literally takes 1-2 months. They will get it to you in a week's time for $20 more in shipping.  I went the 1-2 month route. Since I'm like a kid at Christmas with things like this, it was really hard. But it was absolutely worth the wait.

I would recommend this company & this dobok.


----------

